# nvidia driver

## The_ObliVion

Hello

When I had my gentoo running i compiled the nvidia-kernel and -glx ebuilds. All worked fine... For about a minute, then my machine froze. Next I downloaded the latest drivers from nvidia, same thing happened. For some stupid microsoft reasons I had to delete my Linux partitions. Now I've reinstalled and the problem persists, all works fine with the original "nv" driver. My graphic card is a GeForce2 MX400, my motherboard is a chaintech with a nForce2 chipset.

Have someone experienced anything like this, are there any suggestions?

Thank you

----------

## Malakin

Your system froze while you were in X right?

The Nvidia readme has lots of info in it:

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-4496/README.txt

First thing I'd try is disabling agp.

----------

## coax

Maybe you could try to find the old drivers for geforce. The new blabla.run didn't work for me either. (geforce4)

----------

## The_ObliVion

Where do I find these drivers?

----------

## The_ObliVion

Tried both old drivers, disabling AGP, and pulling the plug to the TV(I read that it might work on the NVIDIA forum), nothing works, I'm using an kernel 2.4.22-ac1 could it be that there's something in the patches that has been  applied? My chipset is an nForce2 so the damn chips havethe same mother!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you

----------

## JjcampNR

Are you using RenderAccel by any chance?  If so, you may want to turn it off and see if that helps you out.  For a while the Nvidia drivers had a real bad lock-up problem when people were turning RenderAccel on.

You could also try using the Nvidia AGP drivers if your card is supported (check the readme).  To do this you need to make sure that you didn't compile agpgart into your kernel (if you have it as a module, just don't load it on boot) and then go into your XF86Config and set NvAgp to 1 (for on).

If that doesn't work, describe what happens leading up to the freeze and exactly how your system "freezes" and I'll see what I can come up with.

Good Luck!

Josh

----------

## The_ObliVion

My system only locks up when I'm using the "nvidia"-driver with KDE, I'm running gnome for 5 minuttes now. Both RenderAccel and NvAGP is turned of  :Question: 

ObliVion

----------

## The_ObliVion

Too fast at that conclusion, gnome only runs a bit longer (about half an hour).

This is what happens:

I boot into kdm log in to KDE-3.1.4.

No matter what I do next it takes a maximum of 2 minuttes before the system locks up. "Locks up" in this case means that I can not move the mouse, there isno response to CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and CTRL-ALT-DEL or anything else from the keyboard.

So I always end up doing a hard reset.

This is XF86Config whith the nvidia driver enabled

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "dk"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Samsung"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster 15GLe (CMA5377L)"

HorizSync 30-50

VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "NoLogo"                "True" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        Option     "NvAGP"                 "0" # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel"           "false" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "Generic"

   BoardName   "nv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse"

 

   Option "Protocol" ""

   Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Driver "mouse"

EndSection

 

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

```

/ObliVion

----------

## radr

i knew it wasnt just me with this darn issue

if i use the nvidia driver my system will run pretty good until the keyboard dies and then shortly after the system hardlocks..  i have tried

no agp (kernel or nvagp)

no renderaccel

640x480 res

it doesnt make a difference it just dies.....   :Sad: 

pretty sad cause i just got this card (my first nvidia card)  -->  Geforce FX-5200 128M agp 8x

system = 100% stable using vesa  

setup: (dont laugh)

gentoo 1.4 ~x86 w/ xfree 4.3.0-r3 & nvidia 1.0.4496-r4

AMD XP-1800

Soyo K7AD - ALI Magik1

512 DDR

GF FX 5200

SB live 5.1

note:  never had this problem with my old ati radeon card,     very frustrating

----------

## Jerri

Try disabling APIC and ACPI support in your kernel

----------

## radr

i spent 5hrs of hairpulling with several different versions of nvidia-drivers.

built new kernel (made sure no pre-empt, apic,acpi,low-latency)

redid my xcongfig (about 5times)

using 4496-r4 again...   gonna see how long it will hold up this time

so far im at a smokin 20min uptime..  if i can make a 24hr stretch i will be impressed

IMO i think nvidia have forgotten how to write a good driver, they used to have a good reputation with many people

oh and i did drop my card into pci mode as well (which sucks bad) 

but i suppose i can deal with that if it is stable

----------

## Moled

how was 4620?

----------

## radr

now im a little happier

kernel 2.6.0 + 4620 + twinview

uptime @ 10H and counting

using NvAGP

snippets from /proc/driver/nvidia:

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status:

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

----------

## radr

GYAAARG!

darn it all 

it seemed to be working great then x-died followed shortly after by a hardlock

 this machine USED to be rock solid when i had my crusty old radeon in it

 i do belive it is time to type a nastygram to nvidia

 since i have tried all the drivers that have had support for this card with every one of 

 them doing the EXACT same thing.

  what ever happened to quality craftmanship?  think someone at nvidia is smokin crack or         

   something...   <end rant here>

----------

## The_ObliVion

Is there anyone who have'nt experienced these problems, and if so, what is your configuration?

/ObliVion

----------

## killer

I had some problems if my mouse is configured wrong !!! What kind of mouse you have ?

In Your config is protocol auto....

----------

## mike4148

I have never, ever had any problems with nvidia's drivers, and I've been using them since they first showed up in beta form. They've worked on three cards:

Riva TNT-2/Ultra 32M

GeForce 440 Go 64M

GeForce FX 5200 128M

The TNT-2/Ultra ran on both a VIA Apollo MVP3 chipset and an AMD IGD4/761. The GeForce FX 5200 is running on the AMD IGD4/761. The GeForce 440 Go is running on an SiS something-or-other.

Pertinent BIOS settings:

Video BIOS shadowing is disabled

Palette snooping is disabled

AGP aperture is set to 128M

AGP mode is set to 4x

AGP fast writes are enabled

Assign IRQ to video is enabled

(for my desktop with the GeForce FX; my laptop, with the GeForce 440 Go, has an extremely slim BIOS setup program with virtually no significant settings)

Kernel:

development-sources 2.6.0-test11

Also worked with 2.4 gentoo-sources and standard kernel distributions, including 2.2 and 2.4 kernels, before I switched to Gentoo.

Pertinent kernel config settings:

Framebuffer is VESA, never rivafb

AGPGART is wholly disabled -- I ran the TNT-2/Ultra using AGPGART before; now, I'm using NvAGP on both the desktop and the laptop.

DRM is wholly disabled

MTRR is enabled

nVidia drivers:

Right now, both desktop and laptop are using 1.0.4496 with the pkg2 run file. The laptop is doing this through the ebuilds that use pkg2; the desktop is still using the old ebuilds, modified by hand to use pkg2. I haven't used pkg0 on either PC, but I've used virtually all previous versions of the nVidia drivers without problems.

XF86Config:

NvAGP is set to "1"

RenderAccel is set to "1"

What's the output of cat /proc/interrupts (with the nvidia driver loaded)? The GeForce FX is alone on 10 on the desktop. Although the PCI bus was designed to allow numerous devices to utilize the same IRQ line, some still have trouble playing well with others -- if some other device is on the same IRQ, see if actively using it will trigger the error. E.g., if your sound card is using the same IRQ as the video card, run X and start playing a lot of audio. If the lockup happens more rapidly, move the sound card to a different PCI slot -- the default IRQ used by an expansion card in a particular slot is fixed. This is where disabling ACPI might solve the problem, too, because ACPI lets the operating system rearrange things like that, which may cause problems if there are bugs somewhere along the chain of control.

I'd be interested in knowing which chipsets you are using.

----------

## _Nomad_

if you've got a nforce2 chipset have a look at www.nforcershq.com/forum/ they helped me solve my problems.

----------

